# Wanted Anything Antique Motorcycle



## Antique Archaeology (Dec 15, 2008)

www.antiquearchaeology.com   please contact me with Antique Motorcycle Anything...I will come to you with cash   563-370-0654   Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2008)

check out my score and its complete found it in an old garage at a yard sale.


----------

